# I messed up...



## familyfarmer567 (May 1, 2020)

Hey all.  New here and new to lambing.  I miscalculated the due dates of two of my ewes and they did not have CDT vaccines long enough to give immunity to the babies.  I know have twin ram lambs that are coming to 1 week of age and I cannot find antitoxin anywhere.  It's back ordered from everywhere I've looked.  My question....  Would you go ahead and dock or delay until after they have been vaccinated at 4 weeks?  Is there any other alternative???  Thank you in advance.


----------



## purplequeenvt (May 1, 2020)

Dock them now. Waiting until they are month old to dock just makes an uncomfortable procedure worse. 

You can give a CD&T shot now, but there’s not much point since it will take 2 weeks for any antibodies to develop.


----------

